# Lightscribe & Labelflash media



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

I began experimenting with Labelflash media yesterday. Can I also burn Lightscribe disks?

*JP*


----------



## VMX (Feb 3, 2008)

I re-read your question and am not exactly sure what your question is....

*If it is if you can burn Lightscribe discs on your Labelflash burner:*
I am not 100% sure but I would guess not as it is a competing method.

*If you were asking if Lightscribe is available and on the market:*
Yes, Lightscribe discs are available at most computer VAR as well and office supply stores. Beware they are not cheap so I would only use them as needed.


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

Your first guess was right on, *VMX*. I saw the Lightscribe disks at the store, but bought Labelflash because that's what's on my machine. I presume the burner (hardware) can work with any software, but I would have to buy the Lightscribe program. That makes sense, right?

*JP*


----------



## VMX (Feb 3, 2008)

What make and model is your burner? What software and rev are you running for burning discs?


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

The burner is a Pioneer DVD-RW DVR-K17L2.52 and for software, I have a choice between Nero 7 and a Toshiba program called U-Lead. I have burned one using U-Lead, but none with Nero. I purchased the laptop last May.

*JP*


----------



## VMX (Feb 3, 2008)

JP,

_"E. Labelflash™ disc features

High-quality images can be burned on the entire labeling surface

*With a Labelflash™-compliant DVD drive*, you can burn a high contrast and resolution image by changing the blue dye color to colorless and shading it using the same laser used for data recording.
The dye used has high durability and light-resistance, making it ideal for long-term storage."_

So that tells me that it take a special burner to burn Labelflash discs.

Here is the link for your burner, if you can get it to download maybe you can see if it is Labelflash compliant as I can't get it to download.

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pio/pe/images/portal/cit_3424/441375332POV_DVR-K17.pdf

Your Nero 7 is not Labelflash compliant but Nero 8 is


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

My Pioneer burner is capable of burning a Labelflash disk because I burned one. What I want to know is this: Can I also burn a Lightscribe disk in this burner?

*JP*


----------



## johnpaul (Feb 16, 2002)

I learned that I must have a special burner for Lightscribe - mine can only create Labelflash disks. I don't think I'll buy another recorder, but I was curious to see how they turned out in comparison. Thanks for your time, *VMX*.

*JP*


----------

